# Neue Festplatte gesucht ...



## Alicexx (24. Juni 2007)

Hallochen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen internen Festplatte...

Bisher gaben alle Festplatten nach ca. 1Jahr den Geist auf, weil sie heiss gelaufen waren.
Die Festplatten (SAMSUNG SP2514N,WDC WD2000BB-22GUA0,Seagate USeries9 )liefen trotz passivem Zalman Festplattenkuehler heiss.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch eine Festplatte empfehlen,
die nicht so schnell den Geist auf gibt?.

Sie sollte einem 24h Betrieb standhalten und mindestens 200GB haben.
Der Preis ist relativ wurscht, hauptsache sie geht nicht wieder in einem Jahr in Rauch auf.

Mein Rechner verfuegt ueber eine Wasserkuehlung, 
waere es sinnvoll die HDD dort mit anzuhaengen?

Liebe Gruesse Alice


----------



## net2000gmbh (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo Alicexx,

ich persönlich setze nur noch auf Seagate Barracuda da ich festgestellt habe, dass diese die geringste Wärmeentwicklung haben. In meinen neuen Rechner der im August fällig wird, werde ich z.B. eine Seagate Barracuda ES  ST3250620NS (SATA 300 / 250GB / 8,5 / 16MB / 7200) einbauen. Diese ist für den 24x7 Serverbetrieb ausgelegt. Sie ist zwar etwas teurer (~75€) aber das ist mir ein reibungsloser Betrieb wert. Die ES Serie gibt es auch noch mit höherer Kapazität.

http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/servers/barracuda_es/

_Noch ein Paar Tips_


Die Festplatte sollte auf jeden Fall ans aktive Kühlsystem angebunden werden, denn ein passiver Kühler bringt nichts wenn die warme luft nicht abgeführt wird. Das ist besonders an den heißen Sommertagen gefährlich.

Die Festplatte hin und wieder mal Defragmentieren (geringere Wärmeentwicklung, mehr Performance und geringere Geräuschentwicklung).

Die HD nach Möglichkeit mit Vibrationsabsorbern einbauen - das hat zwar nichts mit der Thermik zu tun, schont aber die HD und die Geräuschentwicklung ist geringer.

Dann klappt's auch mit der Festplatte 

Schönen Gruß
Olli

_


----------



## supersalzi (24. Juni 2007)

jo, auf jede Fall kühlen. Mir sagte neulich ein begreundeter Ingeneur: "10 Grad Celcius mehr Oberflächentemperatur halbiert die Lebensdauer." 
Also: 
bei 25 Grad hält sie 6 Jahre
bei 35 Grad hält sie 3 Jahre
bei 45 Grad hält sie 1,5 Jahre

... und das fühlt sich noch nicht unbedingt heiß an. Ich hatte mal in einer PC Zeitschrift Anleitung gesehen wie man eine WaKü für Festplatten aus Baumarkt-Aluprofilen bauen kann.
Wenn du ein Baster bist schaffste das auch ohne Anleitung, ansonsten google.

salzi


----------



## Alicexx (24. Juni 2007)

Wisst ihr, ich wuerd es ja verstehen, dass mir die HDD's staendig kaputt gehen,
wenn sie nicht genuegend gekuehlt werden...

Aber die Festplatte ist nicht im Tower eingebaut, da dort kein Platz mehr ist.

Die steckt in einer Halterung, 
so dass genug Luft von oben unten und seitwaerts rankommen kann.

Zudem steht der Rechner im Keller, es hat dort also nie mehr wie 19°,
im Winter sind es grade mal knappe 10°.

Im Sommer bekommt das gute Teil jedesmal einen Ventilator hingestellt,
damit es ihr nicht zu warm wird.

Was soll ich denn noch alles machen, damit sie nicht heiss laeuft?

Andere Leute haben die Festplatte eingebaut, ohne spezielle Kuehlung,
da funktioniert es doch auch *grumml*

Defragmentiert wird einmal die Woche, noch oefter geht wohl kaum ...


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Juni 2007)

Mh... die Lebensdauer meinst du im Dauerbetrieb? Kommt wohl auch drauf an wie die Platte benutzt wird... viel Schreib-/Lesezugriff -> kürzere Lebensdauer ...


----------



## ts230 (3. Juli 2007)

Bei Pollin gibt es billige und  gute HDDs  !!http://www.pollin.de/shop/shop.php od.http://www.reichelt.de/?SID=28eMTyE...e98877d415ecdde1338;ACTION=2;LA=2;GROUPID=718


----------



## kressecreme (16. August 2007)

Hallo Alice,
Du bist im Besitz einer Festplatte WD2000BB-22GUA0 !
Diese möchte ich Dir gerne abkaufen.
Wenn einverstanden, dann bitte kurze Mail an kressecreme@yahoo.de !
Danke, TH.


----------



## Alicexx (16. August 2007)

kressecreme hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Alice,
> Du bist im Besitz einer Festplatte WD2000BB-22GUA0 !
> Diese möchte ich Dir gerne abkaufen.
> Wenn einverstanden, dann bitte kurze Mail an kressecreme@yahoo.de !
> Danke, TH.



Hallo Kressecreme,

die Western haengt nun schon fast 2 Jahren bei mir im Keller an der Wand ...

Was will jemand mit einer kaputten Festplatte anfangen? 

Liebe Gruesse Alice


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. August 2007)

Und was hast du an interner Kühlung? Vielleicht ist da auch der Fehler? Oder es gibt keinen richtigen Luftstrom?

Ach ja von Wakü alleine würde ich abraten, da die Abluft vom CPU-Lüfter das Motherboard mitkühlt.

Ansonsten war/bin ich subjektiv mit Samsung Platten bisher immer sehr zufrieden.


----------

